# No in-game audio in Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.



## alpha (Mar 6, 2012)

I recently bought myself a (legal) copy of Assassin’s Creed brotherhood and installed it on my computer without any hiccups. [Note: Yes, my computer fulfills the system requirements required to play the game, and Yes, I had updated all my drivers before installation.]

When I started the game I noticed that there wasn’t any sound, right from the Ubisoft screen to the game menu. I thought that it was a bit strange but at that point didn’t think much of it. Now, when I started playing the game I noticed that the cutscene/in-game movies didn’t have any sound either. [Note: I get normal sound during game play, it’s only the cutscenes that do not have any audio.] I checked whether the sound was muted in my computer itself and noticed that it wasn’t. I then checked my speakers by playing a couple of audio files and movies and they seemed to be working perfectly. So naturally I assumed that the audio was muted in the game, so I went to the game’s options menu to check whether the audio was muted there and saw that it wasn’t. Since then I’ve reinstalled the game countless times but to no avail. [Note: This is the only game that I’m having this kind of trouble with. I’ve played Assassin’s Creed 1& 2 and couple of other games on my computer and never had any problem with the audio.]

I then searched around on the web and found out that many people were having the same problem and the solution that seemed to work was to lower the hardware acceleration for audio to minimum (explained in this video Assassins Creed PC No-Sound Fix - YouTube ). While this is possible in Windows XP there is no option of this sort on Windows 7.
It seems Windows has removed the option to tweak audio hardware acceleration altogether!

So my question is this: 

1)	Is there any way to change that audio hardware acceleration in Windows 7?
2)	Is there any other kind of solution for this problem I’m having with the cutscene/in-game movie audio?

For the record I have a Dell Inspiron N5010 laptop with an Intel Core i5 450M processor, 4 GB of RAM and a 1 GB ATI Mobility Radeon graphics card. It has Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit version) installed on it.


Hope all this detail helps.


----------

